# Massey Ferguson Electrical



## phil30215 (Nov 24, 2013)

I own a 1972 Massey Ferguson 135 tractor. I have 2 electrical problems and don't have much information to work with. First my fuel gauge used to get power from pin 4 of the voltage regulator. That worked fine till I replaced the old mechanical regulator with an electric one. Now there is no voltage on pin 4. Pin 2 works but I'm assuming the sender & meter combination uses straight 12 vdc. No added resistance or anything. Second is the inverter that supplies power to the instrument lighting. It doesn't seem to be 'inverting' any more. I'm taking a guess the instrument lighting is neon lamps and this inverter makes at least 75-80 vac to fire the neon bulbs. Need to know what the output of a good working inverter is and if I might be able to replace it with a simple inverter (120 vac) from Wal-Mart.


----------



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

don't know, but I would think if you don't overload the inverter, an inverter is an inverter, and dash lights don't seem like they would draw too much juice.

if you just want the gauge to work, find a DC wire, and splice off it to run the sender and meter. preferably one that runs off an accessory switch, like right before your inverter would seem like a good spot.

these are just ideas, I'm a hack but can usually get electrical to work. If you want to do it the right way, see if you can pull an owner or service manual off Alta Vista.


----------

